# Ploprof



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This is a PloProf with the original dial (compare to my other PP post or the "Bros" photo at the end). In fact, the lume is so faded (dial, hands and bezel) that I believe this watch is all-original. For the Rolex fans in the crowd, this is the 'single-red SD' of Omega dive watches: the earliest model of what some consider to be the penultimate Omega working dive watch.

The dial is a bit knackered, but after wearing a my RLT69 in the desert for a year, I've a newfound respect for 'wabi'. I haven't even polished the acrylic on the '69 - those marks all mean something at this point. So, other than a movement service, I'm not going to do anything to this watch for now.



















A Watchco NOS PloProf for comparison. Note the differing bezel inserts and the faded colour on the minute hand of the older PloProf. Apparently the old minute hands were not entirely bordered in orange:










Here is a photo which best represents the respective dial colors:










This should also provide yet another reference for judging fakes. The only variant I have not pictured then is the PloProf with the flat-ended hour hand. I'd be happy to make more pictures if someone wants or needs to see a detail.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers for that Colin









( I know what you mean about 'wabi' I picked up a couple of scratches on my 300m Seiko whilst I did my first ( very scarey!!) wreck dive in Egypt last year, they mean something too)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh... I can see the need for them both now. Very very cool Colin.














<-- thats a drool icon btw... i wasnt so sure what it is when I looked after posting so just wanted people to know... it looks like its chuckin up and thats defo not what I mean re these two watches!


----------

